# please help I'm in a panic



## blueeyes (Jun 19, 2004)

Please help. 
I’m a real panic. 
I started down regging on friday and my period has arrived already after 4 days, according to my zita west book it should not come until 7-11 days after down reg starts. 
Does this mean my drugs have not worked and the cycle will be abandoned?

I’ll ring the clinic in the morning but has this happened to anyone else and then you’ve completed the treatment cycle
Any advice please

thanks
xxxxxxxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought that you would have to abandon the cycle, but you may have to down reg for a bit longer before starting stims. 

That's probably not a great deal of help/reassurance, but I didn't want you to be panicking without any replies at all! 
Hope that the clinic can reassure you in the morning.


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi hun

I replied on the peer support thread.  All seems normal, dont u worry!!

Alexia x


----------

